# Wanted American Metalware 7713 basket filter papers



## brew69 (May 4, 2013)

Well, I've said it all in the title really. If anybody knows a supplier in the U.K. That would be a great help.

Think the part no. is BB6WP

Many thanks.

Paul


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like Amercan Metalware were taken over by Grindmaster Cecilware, the UK agent for whom is Magrini

http://www.magrini.co.uk/ecommerce/filter-coffee-machines/

These look like the ones you need, but probably best to check with them first as the partial part number you have appears to relate to the 6-gallon model:

http://www.magrini.co.uk/ecommerce/special-offer/filter-coffee-machine-filter-papers-f457152.aspx

HTH.


----------

